# Breast Cancer Bike with a twist ?????



## Sulley (May 18, 2012)

A dear freind of mine has stage 4 breast cancer, she has been a great supporter of mine while i wait for a heart, when i found out she had cancer i really didnt know what to do or say. She likes the different bike i build and one day she sent me a picture of a bike and said when are you going to start building these. It was a mountain bike with an old style reel lawn mower bolted to the front. Well as luck would have it a freind was moving and she couldnt take her bike with her, now mind you i had no idea what the bike was but she asked if i would like it and maybe i could fix it up and donate it or something. Well i got the bike and low a behold it was a pink mountain bike. The old wheels in my head started turnin and i went to work. The kid across the street had an old style reel mower he would part with. So here is some of the build pictures, i plan on giving it to her next week, i sure hope she likes it.  Sulley

This is the picture of the bike she sent me.






Donated bike.




Mockup with the mower .




Disassembley of the mower and paint.




This is what i ended up with.


----------



## danny7147 (May 18, 2012)

Just... wow... I want one  Well done!!!!


----------



## Wcben (May 18, 2012)

Like that! Very cool way to support!


----------



## robertc (May 18, 2012)

That is truly a awesome bike.


----------



## Sulley (May 21, 2012)

I gave it to her today, she was not home when i dropped it off, she call a short time ago to thank me, i said did it bring a smile to your face, she said yep and i said that is all the thanks i need.  Sulley


----------



## Wcben (May 21, 2012)

Very cool Sulley...way to go!


----------



## yeshoney (May 22, 2012)

*Very COOL*

A selfless act by one human being for another!  It speaks to what is good in this world.

BTW I posted a link on RRB for those who are interested in coming to check out your build.

Joe


----------



## Sulley (May 22, 2012)

Thank you guys.  Sulley


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 13, 2012)

Bet she has all the kids waiting to take a turn cutting her grass.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 14, 2012)

Very cool - you're a good man.


----------



## Sulley (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone, her youngest daughter took a try at cuttin the grass but it didnt work out to well, i really didnt set it up to mow more for show if you know what i meen. It now sits in the gameroom/bar in there barn. Sulley


----------



## Boris (Jul 6, 2012)

*Groan!*



Sulley said:


> Thanks everyone, her youngest daughter took a try at cuttin the grass but it didnt work out to well, i really didnt set it up to mow more for show if you know what i meen. It now sits in the gameroom/bar in there barn. Sulley




The front end probably just needs more of a "RAKE". Wishing both of you all the very best!


----------

